# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Сбой в работе альтернативных ICQ клиентов

## supka

Здраствуйте, сегодня попытавшись войти в qip, я был немного ошарашен)).Список контактов пуст, но есть одно сообщение от номера 1, с текстом : 1 (15:50:14 9/12/200 :Cool: 

=============================
          Системное сообщение
=============================
ICQ версии 5.1 больше не поддерживается.  Скачайте бесплатную авторизованную версию ICQ с официального web-сайта ICQ.

=============================
         System Message
=============================
ICQ version 5.1 is no longer supported.  Download a free authorized ICQ version from ICQ's official website.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

Вы на главную страницу qip.ru пробовали зайти?



> важаемые пользователи!
> 
> ICQ в очередной раз внесла изменения в свой протокол.
> 
> Настоятельным образом рекомендуем Вам обновить Ваш QIP до версии 9020 на сайте www.qip.ru!
> 
> Приносим извинение за доставленное неудобство! И как обычно никакой рекламы!
> 
> С Уважением, администрация QIP.ru

----------


## supka

Хм, пробовал около часа назад, и ничего подобного не было.

Если можно вопрос не в тему, если ставить Office 2003 sp3 pack это может повлиять на активацию системы?Спасибо.

----------


## Мяу

Всем привет!  :Smiley: 
Та же самая проблема с вылезающим системным сообщением. Я использовала Qip 8070, сейчас скачала и установила Qip Infium 9020, так он вообще даже запускаться не хочет, постоянно выдает - неверный пароль! 
Самое интересное- ICQ-Rambler версии 6. запускается безо всяких вышеописанных проблем 

Что же теперь с qip делать, непонятно..  :Sad:

----------


## light59

А на форуме qip.ru что-то говорится по этому поводу? Там, скорее всего, вам дадут ответ  :Smiley:  Либо там в ЧаВо заглянуть  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

У меня лично Qip Infium 9020 отлично работает.

----------


## DVi



----------


## LoMo

Если у кого то не получается, вот QIP (bild 7981) - оно работает. 
тут ненадо менять ID протокола...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

как ни странно, миранды это не коснулось....

----------


## Гриша

Поставил новый Infium и не парюсь

----------


## LoMo

*Гриша*
А вот у меня почему-то инфиум не поставился... но зато старая версия QIP заработала хорошо...

----------


## Мяу

У меня инфиум поставился, но так и не заработал, дальше ввода пароля и бесконечно следующего за этим сообщения "Пароль неверный" дело не пошло 
А вот QIP 7981 работает без проблем, ура!  :00000465: 
*LoMo*, большое Вам спасибо за ссылочку!

----------


## light59

Кому интересно, то QIP 2005, Build 8080 http://qip.ru/ru/pages/download_qip_ru/. Работает без претензий.

----------


## SuperBrat

В тему:



> Сегодня с утра наблюдается новый веток экономического кризиса: Тысячи работников офисов были вынуждены потратить 2 часа рабочего времени на скачивание, установку и настройку нового QIP Infium.

----------


## SuperBrat

Опять!



> 21 января 2009 
> Изменения протокола ICQ 
> 
> В связи с очередным изменением протокола ICQ компанией AOL невозможна работа по протоколу ICQ следующих версий QIP: QIP Infium 9020 и QIP 8080. Обновление будет выложено при первой возможности.

----------


## Hanson

Сегодня после обеда большая часть пользователей клиентов альтернативных ICQ не смогли ими воспользоваться после перезагрузки. Вместо этого контакт под номером 1 уведомил их, что ICQ не поддерживает используемую ими версию клиента. В сообщении также предлагалось скачать авторизованную версию ICQ с официального сайта.

На портале icq.com, официальном ресурсе мессенджера, тем временем появилось объявление о том, что ICQ осуществляет поддержку только авторизованных версий программ. В частности, предлагается скачать ICQ 6.5 или облегченный клиент ICQ Lite.

На отключение от сети уже пожаловались пользователи таких программ как QIP Infium, Miranda, Adium.

Отключения альтернативных клиентов происходят регулярно. Последний раз их пользователи не могли войти в сеть ICQ в декабре 2008 года, когда AOL прекратила поддержку ICQ-протокола 5.1. До этого отключения происходили в октябре и июле. 
источник

----------


## anton_dr

Ну вот и мирандовцы дождались. А то всё "Это только у квипа проблемы"...  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Ну вот и мирандовцы дождались. А то всё "Это только у квипа проблемы"...


моя миранда только что спокойно переподключилась... что я делаю не так? 

уточняю 0.7.13 Unicode, IcqOscarJ от 04.09.2008

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> моя миранда только что спокойно переподключилась... что я делаю не так? 
> 
> уточняю 0.7.13 Unicode, IcqOscarJ от 04.09.2008


У кого как... Некоторых моих знакомых вынесло из сети с мирандой.. У кого-то квип переподключается...

----------


## Макcим

Пора переходить на Jabber.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> У кого как... Некоторых моих знакомых вынесло из сети с мирандой.. У кого-то квип переподключается...


а версии ICQ? кстати там не только OscarJ был, ещё один-два варианта существовали. 

кстати да. вот только что более новый OscarJ подключится не смог. щас починюсь и выложу рабочую дллку

Update - только что отвалилась вторая дллка.... беру свои слова назад

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Вот и до Миранды докатилась эта беда  :Smiley: 



> 15:57:57 ICQ System: 
> =============================
>           Системное сообщение
> =============================
> ICQ не поддерживает используемую вами версию. Скачайте бесплатную авторизованную версию ICQ с официального web-сайта ICQ.
> 
> =============================
>          System Message
> =============================
> The version you are using is not supported by ICQ. Download a free authorized ICQ version from ICQ's official website.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

у меня ожил IcqOscarJ 0.3.10.14 от 04.09.2008

прикладываю сам файл, может кому поможет - http://webfile.ru/2570844


ещё есть несколько решений для миранды на оф.форуме - http://forums.miranda-im.org/showthread.php?p=172239 но у меня они не спасли....

----------


## valho

аська возможно скоро умрёт, больно уж старо всё совсем

----------


## ScratchyClaws

ещё один вариант для миранды - качается ICQ+ вот отсюда - http://persei.miranda.im/#/dev/miranda/icq+/

options - network - icq - client id
client id - mirandaIM
Plus Mod

и снимаем все галочки ниже.

(большой и тяжелый скрин настроек с оф. форума миранды - http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8901/80404484yz8.jpg )

ЗЫ - у меня оно тоже пашет (реализовала на другом icq.dll)

----------


## valho

а что то я смотрю у меня контакты как были с квипами и адиумами так и остались все

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> а что то я смотрю у меня контакты как были с квипами и адиумами так и остались все


скорее всего они ещё не реконнектились и не знают чем это грозит 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

есть сообщения о успешных коннектах миранды через проскик - 

97.81.196.128:10963 97.81.196.128 SOCKS4,5

может у других клиентов он тоже будет пахать

(должны точно работать американские айпишники)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

только что прочитала что на миранде заработали все версии плагинов.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

SuperBrat, http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...ewpost&t=37929

вообще пишут что оно начало работать.

----------


## Гриша

У меня QIP 8080, сейчас пока я спал, отключал, заного подключился без проблем...

----------


## SuperBrat

> SuperBrat, http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...ewpost&t=37929
> 
> вообще пишут что оно начало работать.


На работе версию 9020 заставил работать сменив ID. Дома клиент 8080 и сам заработал. Спс за ссылку.

----------


## ISO

Странная ситуация с этими аськами. На местном форуме всё кишит сообщениями, что кип не работает, я же посмеялся и написал что у меня всё работает, хотя не проверял :Wink: . Сейчас втыкаю кип 8080, и правда всё работает.
Так что самое главное верить! :Cheesy:

----------


## valho

у меня миранда полчаса проработала, потом я опыты стал делать с ID клиента и у мя снова стали сообщения присылать что не тот клиент даже если возвращаеш  id на ICQ6

----------


## Макcим

Pidgin не работает.

----------


## anton_dr

Pigeon тоже.

Зато сейчас бессонная ночь обеспечена разработчикам альтернативных клиентов. Идёт гонка - кто быстрее починится - отхватит больше пользователей  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

Пока поставил ICQLite, что то много рекламы, целых две ссылки, если б не зашел на форум и не прочитал новость то не обратил внимание что не работает миранда, всё равно особо аськой не пользуюсь, мне хватает скайпа в чате с 16-ю тысячами пользователей и джаббера с 20-ю тысячами ботов. Не знаю куда деваться от них

----------


## anton_dr

Тоже поставил лайт. Если до утра qip не починят, придётся на работе его же вводить.
Кстати, а где в нём реклама? в упор не вижу...

----------


## Макcим

Буду ждать обновление Pidgin'а.

----------


## valho

в окне беседы внизу, ну правда это не совсем реклама, но всё же, напрягает маленько

----------


## DVi

> Кстати, а где в нём реклама? в упор не вижу...


Осмелюсь предположить, что ее рубит работающий у Вас КИС...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

мистика, то что работало на рабочем компе не работает на нетбуке....
однако icq+ подключается с настройкой 
client id ICQ2002
protocol 11

что радует - на оф форуме миранды вариантов решения проблемы уже десятки....


а как новости у КИПоводов?

----------


## priv8v

не знаю. мой квип ни под каким соусом не хочет входить - хотя испробовал все, что было предложено на форуме квипа. квип у меня 8080  :Smiley: 

АОЛовцы ур_оды еще какие...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

У меня все по-прежнему работает, qip 8080  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Пришлось ставить ICQ.. тыщу лет не пользовался этим клиентом. Более конченого клиента придумать сложно... Видать в AOL все на LSD сидят...

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Не работает ICQ? Подождите немного, скоро выйдет новая версия QIP. 2 000 000 пользователей QIP Infium по-прежнему на связи, потому что пользуются jabber (джаббер) сервисом от qip.ru. Присоединяйтесь:
> 
> 1. Запустите QIP Infium
> 2. Зарегистрируйте себе имя@qip.ru
> 3. Добавьте своих друзей (они тоже должны иметь имя@qip.ru)
> 4. Общайтесь! Мы никого не отключаем! =)))
> 
> Внимание! Если у Вас уже есть QIP Infium - просто добавляйте Ваших коллег и друзей!


Такое пишут на сайте квипа

----------


## priv8v

> У меня все по-прежнему работает, qip 8080


Вы его с самого утра не выключали или он просто так берет и работает даже если переподключаться???

PS:
Хорошо Олегу - он асю не юзает ... вот сидит сейчас на форуме спокойно, рядом мурлыкает кошка... а некоторые из нас тут чуть-ли волосы на груди не рвут  :Smiley:

----------


## natalas

qip 8080, тоже все работает....

----------


## priv8v

> qip 8080, тоже все работает....


да вы сговорились все что ли...
 :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Удалил ICQ... Не могу пользоваться этой ахинеей...

----------


## Гриша

> Вы его с самого утра не выключали или он просто так берет и работает даже если переподключаться???


Отключал много раз  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

> Отключал много раз


работающий квип8080 у одного человека - это случайность, у двоих - это совпадение, у троих - это уже заговор  :Smiley:

----------


## natalas

> Отключал много раз


Аналогично, вообще включила только, когла прочитала о проблемах....




> работающий квип8080 у одного человека - это случайность, у двоих - это совпадение, у троих - это уже заговор


ждем третьего....

----------


## Макcим

http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/im/49778/

----------


## Гриша

> ждем третьего..


У многих знакомых работает, значит заговор  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

снова зашел сейчас на сайт квипа... а там слева часто картинку показывают - чья-то фотка и надпись как будто он говорит, что квип эт круто...
вот что увидел там только что:


мда... у коллектива квипа уже мозги кипят от перенапряжения..

----------


## Макcим

Для желающих скоротать минуты ожидания создана комната [email protected] Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Выложили qipinfium 9022!

----------


## anton_dr

Если что - http://virusinfo.info/soft/qipinfium9022.zip

----------


## valho

> Для желающих скоротать минуты ожидания создана комната [email protected] Присоединяйтесь!


чё то там никого, поставьте туда пару ботов чтоль  и логотип

----------


## AlphaM100

почитал я тему и решил добавить сових 5 копеек ;-)

у меня проблемы квипом начались,
когда я грохнул группу номерок асек что у меня не в контактом листе,
( под 150 шт ;-)
и решил переподключиться, и тут получил "радость" с ошибокй,
что типа версия типа не катит и тд...

думаю да...класно я группе прибил ;-), что аж квис сдох,
я его забросил не некоторое время, через час квип точно уже был в он лайне,
и первое сообщение что я прочитал, было плана..."а ты знаеш что протокол поменяли..и квип 8080 - 100% не пашет, я вот на последнюю аську перешел"

я улыбнулся ;-)

в общем поэксперементирую,
могу скзать следующее,
квип подключаеться, но не сразу,
пробовал индификаторы разные ставить,
явной связи не заметил, под каким точно работает,
не скажу, щаз стоит квип 2005, вроде нормально.

----------


## valho

http://www.icq.com/forums/index.php?..._page=1&page=5




> Hi, dear administration? Good job! But you always forget linux users, we even cannot connect with another clients now. so i hate you and we will ddos your site while not destroy it. Have a nice day!


там ещё похлеще пишут, как не стыдно...

*Добавлено через 29 минут*

а вот карта доминирования разных мессенджеров http://billionsconnected.com/blog/wp...ts_july_08.pdf

----------


## ScratchyClaws

вышло обновление ICQ OscarJ Plus (mod) для Миранды - http://persei.miranda.im/files/icq.zip

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

из кипов обновился только Infium - http://qip.ru/ru/pages/download_infium_ru/

----------


## NickGolovko

Доступ, похоже, восстанавливается: начали подключаться бета-версии Jimm без обновления версии.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Доступ, похоже, восстанавливается: начали подключаться бета-версии Jimm без обновления версии.


вчера в какой-то момент начали подключаться старые асяшные плагины к миранде, но их потом выбрасывало из сети минут через 5-10.
вообще судя по форуму миранды, у разных людей на разных компьютерах работали абсолютно разные настройки.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Мда.. Квиповцы ничем не лучше аоловцев.. Специально давят на людей, чтобы перешли на инфиум...




> Новой версии QIP 2005 пока нет. В связи с поздним временем мы не смогли выложить ее одновременно с QIP Infium, но обязательно выложим в ближайшем будущем.
> Зато уже работает новая версия QIP Infium. Скачать ее можно здесь.


Пипец.. Уроды...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

на mail.ru тоже время даром не теряют  - 




> Не работает ICQ и QIP?
> Собирай друзей в Mail.Ru Агенте!


ЗЫ - мне нравится формулировка *icq и квип*....

----------


## maXmo

Ну не знаю, народ, откуда столько истерики? Что это, новость, что аську отключают? Если бы мне наличие мессенджера было критично, я бы давно на джаббере сидел. Поимейте хоть каплю жалости к себе.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Фигня этот джаббер...

----------


## maXmo

:Smiley:  не доставляет?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> не доставляет?


Не "вставляет"  ИМХО, над джаббером ещё работать и работать...

----------


## valho

а мы там с Maxim уже давно сидим и ждём когда туда кто нить зайдёт ещё

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Мда.. Квиповцы ничем не лучше аоловцев.. Специально давят на людей, чтобы перешли на инфиум...
> Пипец.. Уроды...


Правильно - в Infium есть бортовой "троян". Живет в профиле, \Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\qipsearchbar.dll, ставится как BHO, сидит в контексте IE скрытно - я его сегодня выгонял с пары ПК. В IE7 проявляется тем, что подменяет поиск по умолчанию на search.qip.ru вне зависимости от желания пользователя при каждом запуске IE, отключить в настройках эту "фичу" невозможно  :Smiley:  Поэтому при установке Infium нужно внимательно смотреть, он где-то там спрашивает, использовать ли поиск через search.qip.ru и поставить его стартовой страницей. Эти птички надо понимать как "поставить пожизненно без возможности модификации" и естественно снимать, или прибивать qipsearchbar.dll из AVZ, перезагружаться и восстанавливать стартовую страницу и поиск по умолчанию вручную.
PS: как оказывается, велика была моя мудрость, состоящая в полном  и тотальном запрете всех IM систем у меня в конторе  :Smiley:  Хорошо, спокойно ...

----------


## senyak

извесно, в чем была причина не работы асяк?

----------


## Numb

Кип-овцы выложили QIP 8081.
http://qip.ru/ru/pages/download_qip_ru/
У меня заработал. К слову, посмотрел на ICQ lite с оф. сайта, она выглядит куда приличнее ICQ 6.0 - 6.5. Если война клиентов продолжится, перейду на нее.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*




> Поэтому при установке Infium нужно внимательно смотреть, он где-то там спрашивает, использовать ли поиск через search.qip.ru и поставить его стартовой страницей.


 В QIP-е тоже самое, плюсом он настойчиво лезет на RBC-шный адрес - (началось в версии 8080, до этого не наблюдал ничего похожего). Не такой уж он теперь и quiet, получается.

----------


## Макcим

Pidgin заработал без всяких обновлений.

----------


## Damien

QIP 2005 8080
заработал сам собой, но просит скачать 8081 из за обновившегося протокола.

----------


## Numb

> Pidgin заработал без всяких обновлений.


 У меня не работает - получаю сообщение от пользователя 1 . Вообще, ситуация непонятная: у кого-то все работает и безо всяких замен версий.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> извесно, в чем была причина не работы асяк?


выше ссылочко на обсуждение  

обновили протокол ICQ

----------


## valho

Хочу всё таки сказать спасибо AOL что напомнило о себе ещё раз, а то я уже начал забывать что есть другие системы, с открытым протоколом, без рекламы и шпионского по, с независимыми связанными серверами между собой, с рациональной системой адресации без спама, провоцирующая злоумышленников к воровству и продаже UINов, без проблем с кодировкой, без 12-ти версий протоколов по которым не поймёш как соединяться и без 1024 подключения с одного IP-адреса и т.д. и т.п. много чего ещё, пока подожду конечно как свой XMPP доделают когда нибудь, цены им не будет.
И проверте пож. вот этот сайт java приложение - *jimm2009.ru* а то чем чёрт не шутит, возьмут начнут ещё троянов таким способом распространять на телефоны, вирустотал ничего не находит.

----------


## Karlson

8081 уже доступен
работает

----------


## light59

у меня знакомый до сих пор сидит на версии 79.. что-то там)

----------


## Макcим

> У меня не работает - получаю сообщение от пользователя 1 . Вообще, ситуация непонятная: у кого-то все работает и безо всяких замен версий.


Вчера у меня не работал. Версия 2.5.4

----------


## priv8v

> Поэтому при установке Infium нужно внимательно смотреть, он где-то там спрашивает, использовать ли поиск через search.qip.ru и поставить его стартовой страницей.


подобные "птички" есть и в квип2005 - если установочный файл качать - там будет возможность убрать эти птички...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Karlson

на работе 8080 заработал.. хотя 22-го после перезапуска как у всех не работал.. такое чувство что аоловцы какие-то мелкие подлянки делают - проверяют реакцию...

----------


## Вит35

Продолжение следует!!!
 Сегодня включаю QIP - 8081, и получаю сообщение от абонента 1, что версия более не потдерживается. У меня просто нет слов, так, как версию 8081 установил дней 10 назад.

----------


## anton_dr

> ICQ снова отключила доступ другим клиентам.


http://www.qip.ru/



> Для QIP 9022 решается: выставляем ID клиента QIP 2005 (версия протокола 11). У меня заработало.
> В Pigdin работает благодаря статье habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/49865/


http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/im/50986/

----------


## Гриша

У меня все работает  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

> Продолжение следует!!!
>  Сегодня включаю QIP - 8081, и получаю сообщение от абонента 1, что версия более не потдерживается. У меня просто нет слов, так, как версию 8081 установил дней 10 назад.


То же самое, но QIP работает.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

миранда пока пашет)))

только что переподключилась))

----------


## Shu_b

Miranda 0.4.0.1+ 
IcqOscarJ Protocol 0.3.9.6 (23/01/2009):
http://addons.miranda-im.org/details...ewfile&id=1683

----------


## DVi

Спасибо. Заработало

----------


## MedvedD

И опять у нас всё в порядке. Меняют протоколы только в России.

----------


## Вит35

Да нетолько в России, в Украине QIP (8081) тоже не работает, может кто подскажет чего, привык я к нему

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*

Ура!!! Появилась новая версия QIP -8082
www.qip.ru/download/qip8082.exe
 Правда, ещё не пробовал!

----------


## SDA

> Ура!!! Появилась новая версия QIP -8082
> qip.ru/download/qip8082.exe
>  Правда, ещё не пробовал!


Поставил, сообщений о том, что версия не поддерживается нет.

----------


## priv8v

а я перешел на инфиум ради джаббера - что бы быть в любом случае онлайн :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

с сегодняшнего утра при подключении миранда выдает системное сообщение от сервера- 



> The server sent warning, this version is getting old. Try to look for a new one
> /_Данная версия устаревает. Попробуйте поискать более новую_/


боюсь как бы днем опять не началось....

----------


## Макcим

Kopete перестал подключаться со вчерашнего вечера...

----------


## Kuzz

> Kopete перестал подключаться со вчерашнего вечера...


Сейчас посмотрел - работает.
На всякий случай:



> [ICQVersion]
> Build=1042
> ClientId=266
> ClientString=ICQ Client
> Country=us
> Lang=en
> Major=6
> Minor=5
> Other=0
> Point=0


А вот пиджин отказывается.
Но у меня еще 2.5.4 а на офф. сайте доступна 2.5.5

----------


## Макcим

У меня такие же настройки. Только что подключился, странно.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Обновился icq.dll для миранды
версия icq OscarJ 0.3.10.17



> Revision: 9122
> Author: jokusoftware
> Date: 23:33:11, 10. března 2009
> Message:
> - updated client signature (fixes server warning on login)
> - merged serv-list change processing improvements from trunk
> - added quick fix for adding contacts to list (sometimes added contacts were always offline)
> - version bump
> ----
> ...


взят из сборки с http://www.miranda-pack.com/

Подключается без странных сообщений от сервера.

----------


## kires

Прочитал тему от начала до конца,понял что в основном проблеммы у тех кто старается более новую версию Квипп установить.У меня стоит версия 7981 еще с прошлого года и никаких проблемм. :Cheesy:

----------


## priv8v

не обязательно. еще многое зависело от страны (точнее от определения к какой стране принадлежит айпишник).

----------


## Kuzz

Pidgin обновился. Теперь работает

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

